# Rich Hesselton's Shotokan World



## SPX (Jun 21, 2013)

And interesting karate video I found.  Thoughts?


----------



## Grenadier (Jun 21, 2013)

He certainly looks like the real deal.  

His method of going for the one strong technique is pretty much in line with the old-school belief of what ippon kumite really is.  At the same time, he combines old-school training with modern day physical training as well.  

He does all of this while adhering to solid, traditional training, and seems to have a good understanding of how the body works optimally.  It's a nice combination of classical training and modern methods.  

When I think of Westerners who went to Japan to study Karate, the names of Richard Amos, Bob Allen, etc., all come into play, since they essentially poured their lives into Karate, and survived (and thrived) during the older days of the JKA training regimen.  I'd certainly put him in this category, since he's had the same kind of training, the same focus, etc. 

It's good to see that this kind of training can certainly thrive in today's times.


----------



## SPX (Jun 21, 2013)

I agree with everything you said.  It's interesting to see someone combine the old with the new and I think it's a shame it's hard to find this level of dedication in most karatekas--and martial artists in general--today.  I understand there are all kinds of reasons for this:  work, school, family, etc.  Almost everyone I've met are 3 days a week kind of guys, with perhaps a bit of time here and there dedicated to practicing their kata at home.  I did know one guy once who attended classes 5 days a week.  But I've certainly never known anyone who trained 6 hours a day, every day, and essentially made it their job, their mission.

I have only studied karate on an off, but for me, true karate is a very nuanced and technical style of fighting and you can't really get that good at it without seriously devoting yourself to practicing and fighting.  Going to classes three days a week may be enough to learn the FORM of the art--the techniques and the mechanical motions, the proper sequence of moves in a kata, etc--and it might be enough to get a basic level of self-defense skill, but it's not enough to gain a real proficiency in the art.  

Personally, I wish I could bring myself to this level of dedication, but it's difficult, especially in that I don't really have anyone else who has the same sort of interest, you know, like a support system of like-minded individuals to train with and share things with.


----------

